# Oil Painting



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post my first OIL PAINTING ever. One day I just figured that it might be fun to sit down and paint a picture and this is the result. Let me know what ya'll think. Remember it is my first painting ever so don't be too hard on me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Better than anything I could do....


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice !! I think you did a great job. My grandmother used to oil paint and was very good . but she would never paint elk ,deer or horses she said she was'nt good at them. I would bugger about her painting and say they needed a big elk or deer in them.So one day she surprised me with this huge wilderness picture ,pine trees ,mountains ,lake,meadow ect. In the middle of the meadow you see what looks like two mice with horns :lol: her attempt at deer. I love that picture It hangs in my house along with several others (without deer)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Beautifully done! I've never done oil painting before. How do you like working with that medium? I work best with acrylic and pastels. I've never attempted a wildlife drawing or painting. Thanks for sharing that with us UZ-A-BOW.  I think you just rekindled my art streak with that painting. Thanks!


I like working with oils a lot. It took me a little time to get the feel for them but once I did I was on a roll. I have only ever done Lead Pencil and a little bit of colored pencil and the Oil was a lot easier than colored pencil.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I have that paint by numbers picture over my mantle! :lol:
> 
> JUST KIDDING!
> 
> You do have real talent and I would hang that painting in my home any day. It's a beautiful picture with a great subject and a warm feel.


Thank you! ! ! I really appreciate that! I only hope to get better. It will be interesting when I have a few under my belt to look back on this one and see the difference. Hopefully I just get better.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow man.... what a talent to have!! Great job! I'm with Fatbass... I'd put that up and be dang proud to have it. Definitely don't stop, there can never be enough wildlife art out there to look at.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome! What a cool talent to have. When I finish my basement my wife has promised me a room that I can have filled with wildlife art just like this. Very nice job! 8)


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Outstanding freaking painting man. Great job!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. 

You should get into those conservation stamp or duck stamp contests.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

That is AMAZING. I'd pay for something like that!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great, well done!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a very nice painting! What inspired you to paint a laying down bull bugeling? Very well done!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very, very, verrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy nice...do you do fish? Man what an awesome oil. Great job. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> That is AMAZING. I'd pay for something like that!!


Oh REALLY? What would you pay for THAT?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Very, very, verrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy nice...do you do fish? Man what an awesome oil. Great job. :wink: :wink:


I have drawn fish. This is my first oil and actually have some fish pictures in mind to try and paint so I'm not so sure how those would turn out but I'm planning on giving it a shot.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice. Wish I could paint/draw half that good. THAT is something I would love to have hanging in my home!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> [quote="Bow Mama":1ru302mb]That is AMAZING. I'd pay for something like that!!


Oh REALLY? What would you pay for THAT?[/quote:1ru302mb]

What are the dimensions on it?? What would be a fair price for you? :?:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It's an 18x24....I'm not sure on the price. I've thought about getting some prints made up and selling them. I'll let you know. I was just curious as to what you would pay for that. I've never sold art so I don't know what it goes for....probably not much for amature stuff.


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

That's an awesome painting! I wish I could paint like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------

